# 110v Transformer for PC



## mikeh (May 9, 2006)

If anyone in NI is looking for a 110v Transformer for their PC, there is a place in Lisburn, SRK Equipment, selling them for £52 inc vat for a dual outlet 3.0KVA.


----------

